# Caribbean Physique



## phanpire (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey All!  Hailing from the caribbean.  Only just started working out but my trainer has me on some proper stuff so results are sure to come.

It was suggested to me to find like-minded people to keep me motivated so here I am. 

Anybody have any tips?? I found a few sites so far with interesting stuff


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*phanpire* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## unclem (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome. A tip is to make sure you read all the great stuff in the stickies & forums.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome - there's an unbelievable amount of info posted up here from knowledgeable and experienced people - I'd recommend reading for a while


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM..


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the board, look around, we have a ton of useful info here.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## savalacad (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome,i'm new,too


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Lots of great info, articles and experiences here on IM on anything your interested in.


----------

